# Cumberland House, Broad Street Birmingham - August 09



## adders0121 (Aug 10, 2009)

> Cumberland House 64 metres (210 ft) 1963-4 18 Complete (Redevelopment planned)



The building looks quite ominous from outside, since moving to Birmingham 4 years ago it's always appeared empty, and I've always wondered what was inside.

The other day, I cured my curiousity by discovering that it's 17 floors of empty and stipped open plan offices and some floors with partition walls. Bubblehead and God got a few internal photos, but I didn't bother other than the reception area. The views from the roof were the highlight for me.



> Research and a few signs littered around the building shows previous tennants such as, DSA, Inland Revenue, DEFRA, BCC, VOSA and possibly a few others. Mainly a government building by the looks of things. Marked for redevelopment, work was suppose to start in 2008 and finish 2010, however no such work has started, and a couple of bars and clubs still exist in the lower complex.









The reception area.






Broad Street, towards town direction.






Broad Street, towards 5 Ways.






Couldn't resist. 











Down the side to the buildings they're currently demolishing to make room for Broad Street tower. 

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/images/pics/3089BroadStreetTower_pic7.jpg
[urlhttp://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=3089[/url]


> 38 floors, 133m high.








I don't think my tri-pod could be any closer to the edge...











One time for all time.


----------



## Ghost Walker (Aug 10, 2009)

*cough* Research Thief *cough*  *cough*

Photos

Hotels, Alpha Tower and BT Tower






The Cube






Obligatory Down Shot






Housing Estate toward the rear of Cumberland House






Towards Brindley Place






Broad Street Towards Five Ways






Fiveways






Broad Street Towards Centinary Square






This is what the majority of space looked like inside. Exciting stuff eh!






Reception Area






Externals











On a Previous Nights Recce in the now closed Brannigans Night Club

When is Urban Exploring, not exploring...

when its....

URBAN DANCING






Night Fever, Night Fever...






Winnaaaaaaaaaaar






It's fun to stay at the Y-M-C-A...

Disco Explorers Attended: Adders, Bubblehead & God


Whilst on a recce to crack an explore we stumbled upon an access to somewhere unknown and at the time exciting. Like a moth to a flame we were in. Turns out we were in the bar formally known to some as Brannigans, to the rest of us “a whore house on Broad Street.” Judging by the ladies clothes littered around, the rest of us were not wrong in our assumptions! Finding nothing of potential interest, apart from a cardboard coffin and Bubblehead’s giant bauble, disco fever took us over, and we became...

DISCO EXPLORERS

Thank-You​


----------



## adders0121 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey, at least I quoted it and didn't play it off as my own.


----------



## PinkMini (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow I love the rooftop photo of your shadow over the building and background. Also loving disco explorers....it could catch on


----------



## Ghost Walker (Aug 10, 2009)

adders0121 said:


> Hey, at least I quoted it and didn't play it off as my own.



mwahahahaa, you should see the pics inlovewithsound got.... remember that dress and lycra jumpsuit.... they were worn....


----------

